# My turn



## Aukai (Jan 13, 2022)

Covid positive this morning, so far just a pain in the a$$ runny nose. No booster yet, I was too busy, so if your planing on getting one, don't be like mike


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 13, 2022)

Sorry to hear that Mike.  

My wife and I both had head colds or at least that is what we think as we never got tested.   It may have been Covid as it seemed a little different then a normal head cold.  She is just about all cleared up after 13 days, I still have a cough after 10 days.  I also had stomach problems for a good three days and still wake up feeling a little rough.

Tim


----------



## francist (Jan 13, 2022)

Got my third shot a couple days ago. My area has been pretty “hot” lately but so far I’ve dodged the bullet. Hope it works out okay for you, Mike. Stay strong.

-frank


----------



## alloy (Jan 13, 2022)

Sorry to hear that.  I hope it doesn't get worse.  Thankfully my wife and I got boosted.   They said on the news last night that omicron is so transmissible virtually everyone will get it eventually.  It just depends on your vaccination status on how sick you will get.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 13, 2022)

Working on the transfer ambulance, I figured it would happen. So far not too bad, but the paper work sucks too


----------



## WobblyHand (Jan 13, 2022)

Sorry to hear.  Hope you have a light case.  

My wife and I are boosted.  However, my wife was exposed to someone who tested positive some days ago.  Just did the first antigen test this morning.  It showed negative.  Hope tomorrow's test is as well.  It's good that our state sent out free test kits to anyone who requested them.  (They ran out in less than a day!  However, they did offer them a second time.)  

It is kind of weird doing these medical tests.  Never thought I'd see the day when all this kind of stuff would be DIY.  But that day is now.


----------



## jwmay (Jan 13, 2022)

Several years back, I was in Asia for a time. I remember seeing everyone walking around with face masks on. At the time, it was because of air pollution. But I remember thinking how lucky I was to be an American. We would NEVER have to wear those masks all the time here.  Boy was I wrong.
Here's hoping for a very mild case and a very quick recovery!


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jan 13, 2022)

Working on the ambulance was a sure way to be exposed to it. Even fully vaccinated I stopped going on medical aid calls with the fire department. Most of the department has come down with covid  one time or the other. Many thanks to you and the rest of the medical community that has been able to keep caring for people. Hope your case turns out to be mild.


----------



## alloy (Jan 13, 2022)

You know over the years I've seen movies about viruses that would put all human kid in peril.  

I never thought it would actually happen.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 13, 2022)

Aukai said:


> Covid positive this morning, so far just a pain in the a$$ runny nose. No booster yet, I was too busy, so if your planing on getting one, don't be like mike


Hopefully you won’t get too sick.
This variety is very contagious.
In the past two weeks I would say we know 6-8 people that got it. Symptoms have been minimal


----------



## Janderso (Jan 13, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Sorry to hear.  Hope you have a light case.
> 
> My wife and I are boosted.  However, my wife was exposed to someone who tested positive some days ago.  Just did the first antigen test this morning.  It showed negative.  Hope tomorrow's test is as well.  It's good that our state sent out free test kits to anyone who requested them.  (They ran out in less than a day!  However, they did offer them a second time.)
> 
> It is kind of weird doing these medical tests.  Never thought I'd see the day when all this kind of stuff would be DIY.  But that day is now.


I had to pay $25 for two kits.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 13, 2022)

Thank you for the well wishes, I have an opinion, but that might turn this into a debate, and get this thread deleted


----------



## mikey (Jan 13, 2022)

Wow, sorry to hear about this, Mike. I hope this turns out to be a mild clinical course. Keep us posted, okay?


----------



## WobblyHand (Jan 13, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I had to pay $25 for two kits.


I had some respiratory stuff that might have been RSV in September.  I was sick for a solid 3 weeks.  COVID test was negative.  Week later I was better.  Borrowed a test kit from a friend and promised to replace it.  We bought 2 kits at $25 each back in October.  That's why we jumped on getting the free kits when they were offered.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jan 13, 2022)

Aukai said:


> Thank you for the well wishes, I have an opinion, but that might turn this into a debate, and get this thread deleted


Please don't do that.  Too much controversy in the wild.  Let's keep this place civil.

Let's hope your recovery is swift.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 13, 2022)

That's why I'm not saying anything...


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 13, 2022)

Ugh. Sorry to hear this news Mike. 
I might have had it over the holidays but I couldn't get a test.
Now waiting to get a booster.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 13, 2022)

I got a rant in mind, but I'm gonna leave it home.  Get well soon.


----------



## brino (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm hoping for mild symptoms and quick recovery for you Mike!

Brian


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 13, 2022)

Sorry to hear about this Mike . Hope all goes well and you don't get too sick . I get messages every single day from work saying how many people tested positive for the day . Total of 32 people last week . I had to stop going over for my visits due to this chemo stuff , which is a completely different story . I had my last of session 3 this morning . Each session has me weaker and feeling worse than the last , two more to go and then the operation is scheduled for March 7th . Hope you're doing well and feel good enough to stay in touch buddy . Stay strong .


----------



## addertooth (Jan 13, 2022)

Mike, I am sorry you are unwell. I don't enjoy anyone else's misery.  

I only bring up a data point.  More people are vaccinated than at any other time during this pandemic.  Also, new cases are at an all-time high.
The vaccine is not terribly effective. Even those who are boosted are getting it.  

For the record I got vaccines as a kid, and never came down with any of those diseases in all the following decades. 
I think it is hard to reconcile how vaccines used to work, and what is being called a vaccine today.  

But then, I have worked in STEM since the late 70s; I have been trained to look at numbers and discern trends.  
They seem to be moving in the wrong direction.


----------



## brino (Jan 13, 2022)

addertooth said:


> I only bring up a data point. More people are vaccinated than at any other time during this pandemic. Also, new cases are at an all-time high.
> The vaccine is not terribly effective. Even those who are boosted are getting it.
> 
> For the record I got vaccines as a kid, and never came down with any of those diseases in all the following decades.
> I think it is hard to reconcile how vaccines used to work, and what is being called a vaccine today.



The vaccine will only provide some protection from getting COVID and testing positive.
However, it will greatly reduce the risk of serious problems and death.

Here is but one set of charts from:
https://covid19-sciencetable.ca/ontario-dashboard/


The numbers are astounding!
Better than a 10:1 reduction in those requiring intensive care.

I hope that none of this is seen as inflammatory, derogatory or against the rules.
There is nothing political here.
There is data from a scientific source.

Brian


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 13, 2022)

Sorry to hear. Hope it passes quickly, with no side affects. The young couple we rent the apartment to downstairs both got it. She was pretty sick, but is on the mend. Took some soup down to them earlier this evening. Mike


----------



## addertooth (Jan 13, 2022)

Brino,

Thank you for providing those numbers.  You bring up good facts, which point out there are many dimensions to how this event can be measured.

Like I said earlier, I DO like numbers and facts.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 13, 2022)

Aukai said:


> That's why I'm not saying anything...



A shame one's opinion nowadays is almost universally unacceptable by the other side.


----------



## Jake P (Jan 13, 2022)

Booster Bust: Medical Establishment Changes Its Mind
					

There is a tectonic shift underway in the medico-scientific establishment: they are starting to walk back boosters.  The first indication of this dramatic change of attitude came from the United Kingdom last week.  On January 7, Reuters ran a wir...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Aukai (Jan 13, 2022)

This is probably on the verge of getting locked, so let's not push it anymore.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 13, 2022)

Hope you feel better Mike .


----------



## 682bear (Jan 13, 2022)

My youngest daughter (17) had the 'rona the week after Christmas... a very mild case...

It is currently going through my department at work.. maybe 10% are currently out on quarantine.

I told my wife tonight that I'll probably be getting that 'time off' soon.

FWIW, I've had all 3 shots, my wife and oldest daughter have had all 3, also. My youngest only had the first 2.

-Bear


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 13, 2022)

I have 3 employees out currently.   Scary when you realize it could be everybody out.


----------



## Jake P (Jan 13, 2022)

Aukai said:


> Thank you for the well wishes, I have an opinion, but that might turn this into a debate, and get this thread deleted


So we can have an opinion on a tool, but not on this?


----------



## Aukai (Jan 14, 2022)

Yes  it is about machining, if this gets into a debate, it will not turn out well
 If it's about tools there is confirmed knowledge, not follow the science, or lack there of. Just my opinion


----------



## Jake P (Jan 14, 2022)

I thought this was “off topic”.  
Truly not trying to be argumentative, just sharing information. 
Is this not a place to express thoughts?  
Sharing information, is that not what a forum is for?


----------



## Aukai (Jan 14, 2022)

Sorry I'm not on the payroll here, so I'm not qualified to quote the book,on this one


----------



## extropic (Jan 14, 2022)

@Aukai 

Sorry to read you got the bug. Best wishes and I'll keep a good thought for you.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 14, 2022)

Thank you....


----------



## Forty Niner (Jan 14, 2022)

My experience:
I had a little scratchy throat Jan 2.  My daughter suggested that I should get tested, so I did and I tested positive to my surprise.  My symptoms lasted only a day and a half, then were totally gone.  My case was so mild.  No fever, no fatigue, very little coughing.  I tested again Jan 9 and was negative.
I believe that my minor symptoms and quick recovery (2 days) were influenced by the fact that I had been vaccinated and boosted.


----------



## thomas s (Jan 14, 2022)

Sorry to hear that get well soon.


----------



## mksj (Jan 14, 2022)

Thank you for sharing your experience.  Get well soon, seems like almost all of our friends have gotten Omicron, many with minimal or no symptoms. In families one brings it home and everyone gets it. Fortunately symptoms seem less than the common cold. This is a worthwhile discussion, and as they say directly from the horses mouth. Unfortunately so much information these days is taken out of context and then used for propaganda these days, doesn't really seem to matter what country one lives in. Having conducted 100's of clinical studies in a wide range of medical indications and still doing medical consulting for many pharmaceutical companies (including Moderna), one needs to look at real data. One reason why most studies are double-blinded and the clinical/surrogate end points are determined at the beginign of the study as to therapeutic efficacy.

Vaccines do not stop infection, they decrease infectious load, diminish the symptoms, duration of recovery, and mortality. Many of the people that succumb to any infection often have inter current medical conditions, that exacerbate therir ability to recover. Many of the hospital admissions, covid is not the primary diagnosis for admission. So there is no simple right or wrong, fortunately we live in a country where we can (for the most part) choose our own coarse.

So stay well, and get back to the shop soon.









						A Growing Gap
					

We look at Omicron’s toll in New York and Seattle, two cities with timely data.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## ConValSam (Jan 14, 2022)

Gesundheit!


----------



## Aukai (Jan 14, 2022)

Well it's getting worse before it's getting better. From yesterday afternoon the congestion is getting worse, and the Sudafed, and Nyquil aren't touching it, so it was not a restful night. Hopefully it breaks soon, thank you for all of the support..


----------



## aliva (Jan 14, 2022)

Got my booster Dec 28. No infections so far but I'm careful . Sanitizer every time  I'm out and about and have been wearing a CAN95  mask since July.


----------



## ozzie46 (Jan 14, 2022)

Almost died from covid,  recovered.  Got 1st Pfizer vax, , got a little sick. Got 2nd Pfizer vax, got extemely sick, like having covid again.
Flat refuse to get booster, afraid it would kill me.

Ron


----------



## Aukai (Jan 15, 2022)

I was able to rest better last night, the runny nose is controllable now. There is still congestion, and just feeling unwell, also my eyeballs hurt when I squeeze my eyelids tight, probably a sign of dehydration, I have been downing 2 liters a day though. Making the turn I hope


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 15, 2022)

Hope you get well soon. It is out there and keeps changing so it seems like just a matter of time for most of us even if careful.


We visited my Wife's family in Arizona for Christmas. A couple days after getting home my wife was not feeling well, and tested positive. I also got sick so assume I had it as well, but didn't bother to get tested, just stayed in the house as if I had it. Our symptoms were very different, I had a mild fever, and tired with a really bad headache. I actually had similar symptoms when I got vaccinated, this was just more severe. My wife got severe respiratory symptoms, a fever, headache and bad joint pain. I was back to normal within a couple of days, she no longer tests positive so they have cleared her to work but is still recovering from the effects almost three weeks later.

We have both been vaccinated, but no booster. All the adults in her family have been vaccinated, and we seem to be the only two who got sick, so either we were exposed on the drive home or the vaccination mostly did its job.

My wife has had pneumonia twice in the past year which she is still recovering from and may have made her more susceptible. 16 hours in the car seems like a good way for it to get from her to me. My younger son wasn't obviously sick, but he slept a lot in the days after the trip and isn't a complainer when he gets sick, so if he had it like I did with no visible symptoms it would be easy to miss. He had to stay out of school for an extra week anyway since someone in the house tested positive. He was tested to go back to school and it came back negative, but by that point my wife did too so it doesn't mean he didn't have it. My older son didn't go on the trip and secured himself in his room with a can of Lysol after my wife tested positive so managed to avoid getting sick.


----------



## Z2V (Jan 15, 2022)

Mike,
Sorry to hear you got it. Hope it doesn’t get worse and you continue to improve.
The second night of class last semester I had a student graciously come to class sick. Four of us got it from him. I had received the Moderna vac in March. When I received a positive test I went straight to ER and they gave me Regeneron. I got the booster last month. Fortunately I was asymptomatic and never got sick and neither did my wife. It took 8 weeks to get a negative test so I could return to the classroom. We had remote class during that time. 
Hang in there and try to get lots of rest.
Jeff


----------



## Z2V (Jan 16, 2022)

Hope your feeling better today!


----------



## Aukai (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm over the worst, but I'm still tired, and congested/sinus pressure, not much drainage now, thank you for asking.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 16, 2022)

Glad to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 17, 2022)

Keep improving.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 17, 2022)

Last night was the best so far, this morning the sinus pressure is much, much less. I'm still feeling a little nasal but don't feel the need for Sudafed, or anything.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 17, 2022)

Glad you are feeling better. Every time that I get a cough, scratchy throat, or the sniffels, I think that this is it, I hope I make it. Anyone else?


----------



## Aukai (Jan 17, 2022)

Like walking on egg shells, waiting for the other shoe to drop


----------



## tjb (Jan 17, 2022)

Just saw this, Mike.

Hope you continue to improve.  The variant I had was murder - even though I'd had the vaccine.  Get well.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 17, 2022)

Mine is probably the Omicron, it didn't go to the lungs. Glad your better too.


----------



## Aukai (Jan 19, 2022)

Day 8, this nuisance just won't give up. I feel better, but I still feel like I have a small cold It could be worse, I'll just wait it out, and be happy it is what it is....


----------

